# new proud owner of an se-r and member to this forum



## blazin se-r (May 28, 2006)

hey whats up to everyone who is in this forum my name jp. i have a 05 red altima se-R and i love it. i just joined this forum today and i see that u guys talk about the a ecu programmer but im kinda comfused so if anyone would explain it to me in a lilttle more detailed i would really appreciate it. and also i want to get a head unit for my car but i dont know what to get cause someone told me they wont work cause it has bose speakers so if anyone would help me i'll appreciate it


----------



## jcb272 (May 9, 2006)

blazin se-r said:


> i want to get a head unit for my car but i dont know what to get cause someone told me they wont work cause it has bose speakers so if anyone would help me i'll appreciate it



I recently spoke to someone at Circuit City about repalcing one of my speakers (cone might be cracked). They told me that in order to replace one speaker, I would have to replace the entire system: head unit, amp, and all speakers. Not sure how knowledgable they are, but they did give up a sale. So now I am forced to go to the dealership. As for your question, if you want to put a new system in, you must replace everything. It might be worth it for some extra bass, and better sound. (although the ser's dash with the Bose looks pretty sleek.)


----------



## blazin se-r (May 28, 2006)

ok thanks for the info,i guess i have to save up more than i thought. lol.


----------

